# Java vs. Forest (pillow) moss



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi was wondering wether to buy Pillow moss or Java moss .

How are they different? Which one do you think is better and where do you think the best place to buy it from is? 

Thanks alot


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

*Mosses*

If you have a land portion and a wet portion to your set up you can use both. Pillow moss grows in mounds on the land portion. Java moss grows WELL on anything that can remain damp or wet; wood, rock, and even onto land portions if they can be misted daily.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

Do you know a good place to get some pillow moss?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

T&C seems to have a decent price on dicranum or pillow moss. Others board members may have some first hand ordering experience on this moss.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

*moss*

I have had much better luck with java moss. The pillow moss I put in my tanks, out of 3 tanks, in one, it ended up dying, and the other two it is merely surviving in, maybee growing a little, but you'd be hard pressed to tell. The java moss has been growing and spreading great in 4 out of the 4 tanks I have planted it in.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Personally, I see these advantages to Java Moss if you have any sort of water feature in your tank and adequate lighting (although pillow moss will also require adequate lighting):

1) Most Dicranium I have seen sold is collected from the wild, and all manner of organisms come in on it. I have centipedes that take over the one tank in which I have this stuff, and I'm convinced it came in on this. 

2) Java is tough enough that you can mix a 1 part bleach, 4 part water solution and soak for 20-30 minutes, rinse very well multiple times, and it will absolutely still grow like gangbusters.

3) Java will eventually cover your Dicranium moss and choke it out, as it sends up sporophytes (little spore heads) and launches spores all across your tank when it's happy, while I have had problems getting Dicranium to spread at all.

The only downside: if you want to see the rocks in your water feature, you'll have to thin out the Java eventually. :wink: 

In the end, it's probably a personal decision as to how much luck you have with Dicranium, and how much you really like the look. I know people like Tom Popovich who can really get this stuff going like mad.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I have to agree with homer on this also. I actaually got my Java moss from home, and it is doing great. It does seem to be a much better fit for the environment. I have had both grow well, but java is the only one I have had spread.



Homer said:


> Personally, I see these advantages to Java Moss if you have any sort of water feature in your tank and adequate lighting (although pillow moss will also require adequate lighting):
> 
> 1) Most Dicranium I have seen sold is collected from the wild, and all manner of organisms come in on it. I have centipedes that take over the one tank in which I have this stuff, and I'm convinced it came in on this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

*java vs. pillow*

I just thought of something to not like about java moss. Once it starts taking hold, it sometimes will send a strand up the bromeliads and wick all of the water out of them. In my first vivarium, I was going to use a small dish for a pond, once the java moss started spreading, it could suck that bowl (which held a half cup) dry within two hours! It is still my first choice for most applications though.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: java vs. pillow*

I could see how if could do that, and have heard about it taking over some other mosses also.



Dancing frogs said:


> I just thought of something to not like about java moss. Once it starts taking hold, it sometimes will send a strand up the bromeliads and wick all of the water out of them. In my first vivarium, I was going to use a small dish for a pond, once the java moss started spreading, it could suck that bowl (which held a half cup) dry within two hours! It is still my first choice for most applications though.


----------

